# Looking for a hinge



## rficalora (Dec 17, 2011)

New guy here - used to be very active on wwforum years ago, but haven't been active for a while.

Anyway, quick quesiton hoping someone can help with. Have a cabinet that was made with inset doors with hinges mounted on face frames. With the current hinges, the drawers behind the doors require that the doors be opened fully for the drawers to clear them & open.

Anyone know of a hinge that will work with inset doors & shift the doors to clear the inside edge of the face frame? I looked at various euro style hinges but there's only about 3/8" to maybe 1/2" between edge of face frame & edge of drawers & no where for the long type euro hinges to go. 

Attached pic may help visualize...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rficalora said:


> New guy here - used to be very active on wwforum years ago, but haven't been active for a while.
> 
> Anyway, quick quesiton hoping someone can help with. Have a cabinet that was made with inset doors with hinges mounted on face frames. With the current hinges, the drawers behind the doors require that the doors be opened fully for the drawers to clear them & open.
> 
> ...


 





 

Not to my knowledge. Now...that doesn't mean they don't exist. I've always had to space the drawer over, or hinge between drawers. There is a zero protrusion hinge, like for frameless, that allows the drawer to clear a door when the door is at 90 degrees. But not much available for faceframed and inset doors.












 







.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

I had a similar situation with face framed cabinets. I was however using concealed face frame hinges requiring a hinge cup be drilled. I was able to find a zero clearance concealed hinge that gives me just enough clearance. It may be the same one that C-man is referring to. I can try to hunt up the link if you need it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tom5151 said:


> I had a similar situation with face framed cabinets. I was however using concealed face frame hinges requiring a hinge cup be drilled. I was able to find a zero clearance concealed hinge that gives me just enough clearance. It may be the same one that C-man is referring to. I can try to hunt up the link if you need it.


The zero protrusion is intended for frameless, and you need room for the cranking arm.
.




















 







.


----------



## rficalora (Dec 17, 2011)

*Thanks guys.*

I was afraid this wasn't going to be easy. Guessing I'll have to figure out a way to modify the frame rail &/or drawers to make it work.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rficalora said:


> I was afraid this wasn't going to be easy. Guessing I'll have to figure out a way to modify the frame rail &/or drawers to make it work.


You may not have to do that. There are two basic types of edge mounted hinges for inset doors that may work. One is the* Soss hinge*. This hinge needs to be mortised in the edge of the door and the edge of the face frame.

The other is called a *barrel hinge*. These require a hole drilled for the barrel to be inserted in the edge of the door and the edge of the face frame. They are actually easier to install than the Soss hinge.

I've used both, but can't remember the clearance the back edge of the door would provide when the door is at 90 degrees or better. They might. You would have to make a mock up and try them out. They just might be the ticket.












 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

How about Soss hinges.

http://soss.com/

Man I hate installing those hinges but they do work. If you go this way go with the larger hinges as the smaller hinges will sag sometimes.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You could use an old fashioned face mount flat hinge, they'll show. Ordinary butt hinges may work, too. Butt hinges will have about half the barrel projecting past the faceframe. You can offset the face mounted type a little so the barrel is almost flush with the opening. Both will swing 180 degrees.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Like some of the suggestions above - I can only picture a hinge that shows, nothing hidden. 
It's called a semi-concealed offset hinge. The come in at least a 3/8" and a 1/2" size. You need the size that corresponds to at least (door thickness) - (gap between drawer and faceframe).
Acorn is one maker. If you google: semi-concealed offset hinge you'll find some, but it might take some searching to find some that fit your style.


----------



## rficalora (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks again. I've googled for hours & haven't found a hinge that will work. The doors are fully inset. The semi-concealed hinge above helps, but is designed for a 3/8 inset overlay door. The piece is going to be painted & have the tools to make a hinge that would work, but I think the better answer is going to be to modify the drawer boxes/narrow the drawers so they clear the doors with regular hinges.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rficalora said:


> Thanks again. I've googled for hours & haven't found a hinge that will work. The doors are fully inset. The semi-concealed hinge above helps, but is designed for a 3/8 inset overlay door. The piece is going to be painted & have the tools to make a hinge that would work, but I think the better answer is going to be to modify the drawer boxes/narrow the drawers so they clear the doors with regular hinges.


Did you read post #6?










 







.


----------



## rficalora (Dec 17, 2011)

The SOSS or Barrel hinge suggestion? I looked those up. They appear to operate the same as a regular hinge in that when opened to 90*, the door is still blocking the drawers.

The only hinge I found that could work was a bi-fold hinge. If I mounted those so the bare closest to the frame was showing and the barrel closest to the door was on the inside, then the door could be opened and shifted clear of the drawers... But that seemed a bit "hokey" to me.

The problem is I need the door to be outside of the frame when it is opened only 90* (cabinet is going in a corner) and the doors are already made as full inset.


----------



## RLFX (Feb 2, 2010)

They sell that hinge at 'RONA ..


----------

